# tanks sale, 35 gal, 30 gal



## century (Mar 23, 2011)

30 X 13 X 15, $30
30 x 12 x 23 $40


----------



## century (Mar 23, 2011)

bump good for sump


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

You get better views in the For Sale sticky... https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=69

...Ralph


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

You still have the 35?


----------

